# Roasters in Bulgaria



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

For the past two-three years that I've been into coffee, I've seen the specialty coffee scene in Bulgaria improve, especially in the capital Sofia, but there is still a lot of room for growth as the market is very underdeveloped. Unfortunately I just got my first job out of college and have nowhere near enough savings to start my own business but that's another topic.

Just recently a new small batch roaster opened in Sofia. They started roasting in November with just a Gene Cafe but are planning to buy a 5kg roaster next month so they can start supplying cafes. They love experimenting with their beans and even though they are still learning, you can see that they are very passionate about coffee. Another roaster that I discovered last year is ran by two Bulgarians who used to live in New Zeland and owned a roastery there. Ever since I got into coffee, I've been ordering my beans from the UK but I think that I will start buying locally both to try something new and to support the locals' efforts to improve the coffee scene over here.

This got me thinking that some of you might like to try something new. For now I am just judging interest, but how many of you would like to buy beans from Bulgarian roasters? As they don't ship internationally, I can buy them for you and ship them at no extra cost other than the P&P which should work out at around GBP 2-5 for 250g depending on the post service. I can prepare a list with the different beans and prices if you are interested.

Aside from you tasting something new, it will be useful for the roasters who are still learning and are working in a developing market to receove some outside influence and to see what you, as people who have tried beans from many of the top UK roasters, think about their coffee. Judging from myself when preparing espresso, when you don't have a benchmark to compare to it's hard to judge whether the product you are producing is good enough.

tl;dr I can supply you with specialty beans roasted in Bulgaria at no extra cost.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I could be up for sampling some , dependant on the quality of beans being roasted and price

I'd wait until they have a pro roasting machine though


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I was counting on you







Besides the newly opened one, there are two other specialty coffee roasters - the New Zealand couple (they've been roasting for probably 10 years) and one guy who is a member of SCAE. The prices are around 5GBP for a 250g bag depending on the bean of course. I will try prepare a list when I have some free time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

bronc

After seeing you're located in Bulgaria from your tapatalk profile earlier this morning and before you posted this thread, it did cross my mind about this very idea...that you could possibly arrange shipment of locally available beans to members in the UK who might not otherwise be able to source them themselves.

Also after Boots mentioned some of the beans he's been brewing with recently from Smallbatch. One begin with a B, although I don't think it was called Bulgaria?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

We don't grow coffee in Bulgaria so I doubt it that it had Bulgaria in the name


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Could be interested but you may be able to help me out.

We take two holidays a year in St Vlas and I currently transport beans from the UK to use with my Hausgrind and Aeropress as the beans Ive found locally are not what I would drink out of choice.

Do your roasters supply any shops local to St Vlas ? Could save me 2kg in luggage and let me sample local beans in the sun


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> bronc
> 
> After seeing you're located in Bulgaria from your tapatalk profile earlier this morning and before you posted this thread, it did cross my mind about this very idea...that you could possibly arrange shipment of locally available beans to members in the UK who might not otherwise be able to source them themselves.
> 
> Also after Boots mentioned some of the beans he's been brewing with recently from Smallbatch. One begin with a B, although I don't think it was called Bulgaria?


Burundi.... Origin of bean , not where roasted


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's the one, thanks for clearing that up. I still have a lot to learn about most coffee related aspects especially beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> That's the one, thanks for clearing that up. I still have a lot to learn about most coffee related aspects especially beans!


Hoffman s book

World atlas of Coffee would be a good read for you


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Have purchased Barista Coffee (collectors edition no less!) which I shall try reading soon


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

working dog said:


> Could be interested but you may be able to help me out.
> 
> We take two holidays a year in St Vlas and I currently transport beans from the UK to use with my Hausgrind and Aeropress as the beans Ive found locally are not what I would drink out of choice.
> 
> Do your roasters supply any shops local to St Vlas ? Could save me 2kg in luggage and let me sample local beans in the sun


I doubt that they supply cafes on the sea side. The only ones that I know of are situated in Sofia. However, they do deliveries in Bulgaria using courier services. Alternatively, you can drop me a line a few days before you come here and I can send you the beans directly.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

bronc said:


> I doubt that they supply cafes on the sea side. The only ones that I know of are situated in Sofia. However, they do deliveries in Bulgaria using courier services. Alternatively, you can drop me a line a few days before you come here and I can send you the beans directly.


Sounds like a plan - will message you late May

Vlas has one coffee shop which isnt anything to shout about. Otherwise youre in the steamed milk with a sachet of Nescafe poured through the foam which is even worse !


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

This is what I managed to compile during my downtime at work: http://goo.gl/CPs54F Dabov is the roaster who is part of SCAE, Domani are the couple which ran a roastery in New Zealand before coming back to Bulgaria and Chucky's is the roaster that just opened and as they still don't have a website I don't know the beans they have.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had great success with this particular Ethiopa Moplaco Yirga - http://dabov.bg/dsc-ethiopia-moplaco-dabov-specialty-coffee.html Me and a friend both sent it as our Third Wave Wichteln beans and the feedback we received was good.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You need someone in Hamburg who is willing to do what you offered to do - maybe a connection through the Witchteln FB page?


----------

